# Costa Rica Anuran Symposium. Please Help - Take our Survey



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Sustainable Anuran Conservation of the Americas Symposium
August 14-18, 2013 in Siquirres, Costa Rica

On behalf of SACAS, we would like to extend this warm invitation to you to attend the 1st Sustained Anuran Conservation Symposium of its kind. This event will consist of 5 days of lectures, presentations, workshops, field trips and tours which will leave you with a better understanding of what the various anuran conservation organizations in Peru, Ecuador, Columbia, and Costa Rica are currently working on.

The location in Siquirres, Costa Rica has been chosen in part due to its close proximity to the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center (CRARC) and also because it offers access to some of the most diverse biotypes and Amphibian densities in the world.

The main drive behind this Symposium is to act as an exciting and educational fundraising event for conservation organizations like the Costa Rican Amphibian Reserach Center, WIRIKI, as well as others with similar goals. Your participation by attending this Symposium will positively influence these conservation efforts as a result of your contribution.

Please take a moment to take our brief survey here: Sustainable Anuran Conservation of the Americas Symposium

Sustainable Anuran Conservation of the Americas Symposium

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome event. I don't know if I'd be able to attend since my field seasons are always last minute, it seems, but I'll definitely keep an eye on my schedule. If you guys need speakers, I could talk about my Bocas research (assuming I'd be available, of course!)


----------



## taherman (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmmm...does it exclude caudates? I might have something to present, and a country to add to the list.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

This sounds like a remarkable event. I hope many are able to attend, including me!


----------



## froggirl (Jul 1, 2012)

very cool


----------

